

Ask HN: Does Depakote fuck you up? - helveticaman

I have been taking Depakote and recently found out it caused brain damage.  Is this true?<p>I know it's not really HN, but this is the best forum I know...is mechanical_fish out there?
======
noodle
i think that all 99% of the people here could tell you, you could find in a
quick google search.

all drugs have side effects. if you're worried about it, talk to the person
who prescribed it to you, imo.

~~~
helveticaman
he's self-serving.

